# A funny chick lit diet book?



## crossroads

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a funny girly diet book to keep my mind occupied. It can be either fiction or non-fiction.

Any ideas? :D What diet-related books have you read?


----------



## brinib1

Jemima J by Jane Green is very good-- it's been several years since I read it but I really liked it.


----------



## SIEGAL

Try "half-assed" and "confessions of a carb queen" both entertaining


----------



## crossroads

SIEGAL said:


> Try "half-assed" and "confessions of a carb queen" both entertaining

Sounds very good! Can you describe them? Are they girly? :D


----------



## ILoveShoes

Jemima J is amazing!!! I love it!
Also, (I think it's called) Confessions of a Serial Dieter by A J Rochester. I love that book so much. I've read it loads of times - it has a pic of a piece of chocolate cake on the front.
xx


----------



## crossroads

Ooooh great! :D Thanks guys! I better get on Amazon!


----------



## SIEGAL

crossroads said:


> SIEGAL said:
> 
> 
> Try "half-assed" and "confessions of a carb queen" both entertaining
> 
> Sounds very good! Can you describe them? Are they girly? :DClick to expand...

Yes both are super-girly, especially the 2nd one- Half-assed is about a girl who through ONLY diet and exercise loses half her weight - but its totally funny and a happy book.
Confessions of a carb queen is funny and kinda sad at the same time - the beginning is like food porn - talking about her fast food runs and funny and sad things that happened while fat - and then she went to fat camp and lost a lot of weight - also funny/kinda sad. This one is total chicklit


----------



## crossroads

I've ordered Jemima J :D

After this I'm odering half-assed and confessions of a carb queen :thumbup:


----------



## SIEGAL

crossroads said:


> I've ordered Jemima J :D
> 
> After this I'm odering half-assed and confessions of a carb queen :thumbup:

Now I have to go dig them out of my "old books" box and re-read them! you made me in the mood


----------



## ILoveShoes

Definitely get the AJ Rochester one too, if you can. It's dead good. Jemima J is brilliant though too :). It's my favourite kind of book.
xx


----------



## crossroads

I'll report back with my reviews when I've read the books.

Subscribe to this thread! ;) x


----------

